# Interesting things you never think about - SPACEBAR



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Tenshi said:


> Wow you must be a really slow typer. :laughing:
> 
> I use left thumb yet I'm right handed.


for a two finger typer i'm actually quite fast.


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

It seems that whenever I try to use my right thumb, my right index finger always tries to chip in.


----------



## b0oradl3y (Jul 18, 2010)

Right index finger.

I've also never used the right shift key.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

Voted for right handed, left thumb. Weirdly, I use more than one finger to use it. Mostly my left thumb, though almost as much with my right thumb, and my right _index finger_.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Nixu said:


> Voted for right handed, left thumb. Weirdly, I use more than one finger to use it. Mostly my left thumb, though almost as much with my right thumb, and my right _index finger_.


Way to fuck up the status quo...:dry:


----------



## Alediran (Aug 31, 2011)

Right Handed - Left Thumbed Spacer.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't use my thumb to hit the spacebar x__x anyway, right handed and right finger~


----------



## Skipz (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh wow. There's only one other person who polled right/left besides me...


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

I never paid any attention so I looked. I use my right index finger.

I never had any formal keyboard training, maybe that's why.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I use both thumbs when typing... I notice that it depends which hand typed the last letter. So.... I didn't vote.


----------



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't mind me, just typing up a post to see which thumb I use to hit the spacebar...


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Left handed and right thumb. Odd combo, huh.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

All right,

I use my right thumb in hitting the spacebar and I'm right-handed.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Haha wow. My left thumb doesn't move much. In fact, my right hand moves across the keyboard much more because my right thumb isn't anchored in place (and all the awesome things like backspace and enter happen to be on that side of the keyboard anyhow.) But I use my left pinky to shift more than my right.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Kainita said:


> I use both thumbs when typing... I notice that it depends which hand typed the last letter. So.... I didn't vote.


Wow. I can't believe I didn't consider that. That's actually the most logical way of typing. Yet, surprisingly, it seems to be the least common. Thank you for bringing that possibility to my attention.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Based on the wear marks on my keyboard:

Left-handed/Right-thumbed.

roud:


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I hit the wrong one, I think-Left thumb/Left handed. Kind of a challenge to see which I do. I think I mostly do right thumb, but I still use the left thumb, too...I think


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Left-handed, right forefinger.

I guess I don't type normally.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

I actually use my right index finger instead of my thumb.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

Left Thumb/Right Handed =D


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I use my right thumb to hit the space bar. I am right handed.

On a related note, before my left shift key wore out, I used the left shift key exclusively, and I still have to put my hands in a weird position to hit the right shift key. I have to do it with my knuckle, and part of the time, I end up hitting the enter key by mistake, which has led to some awkward situations.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

im not quite sure what to vote haha: I dont use my thumbs adn i also alternate my hands whilst typing and pressing that button, depending on which hand pressed the button preceeding it.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Testing...testing...okay this is a really lame way of testing. Oh woah, I actually do use...oh no wait, I just used my right thumb to hit the space bar too. Although at the moment, it seems to be mostly left thumb. Trying to see if it has anything to do with the keys I hit before and/or af- yeah, it does.

My left hand covers more of the letter keys on the keyboard, while my right has jurisdiction over a small amount of letter keys but most of the other keys. The thumb I use to press the space bar seems to be determined by which keys I press before the space, and as most of the time my left hand is the one typing, my left thumb is the one that hits the space more often. When the keys I hit right before the space are handled by my right hand, I usually hit the space bar with my right thumb (only exception is if the keys are too far to the right to be convenient).

Keys that will cause me to hit space bar with right thumb: , . U I O P H J K L N M ; ' 7 8 9 0
Keys that can cause either thumb to hit: T Y
You can probably see why my right thumb doesn't hit the space bar that often.

As a side note: when I scroll down pages using the space bar, I use my left thumb more often.


----------



## Katheryn (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol *INTJ_Eagle,*that is indeed something people don't normally think about. But its interesting for what its worth. I hit the space bar with my right thumb, but am left handed.


----------



## StaggerLee (Jan 8, 2012)

i think that people who play games will tend to use the left hand. Wasd and space.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I use my left thumb for the spacebar, but my right hand is my dominant hand.









Also, what's between the ALT keys?


----------



## bella123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Who said anything about using their thumb to hit the spacebar? :wink:


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw the title of this thread and thought it was going to be some sort of thread where you make up interesting words. I saw SPACEBAR and thought it was a bar in outer space. I was preparing myself to make up an awesome word. :'(


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Usually I spend no time thinking about sports and games. I dont know why, I mean its a fantastical way to get people moving!


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Ntuitive said:


> I saw the title of this thread and thought it was going to be some sort of thread where you make up interesting words. I saw SPACEBAR and thought it was a bar in outer space. I was preparing myself to make up an awesome word. :'(


Lol. Feel free to derail this thread about your Spacebar endeavors. You have my permission. Seems like an interesting discussion. :happy:

Otherwise, just make another thread. :tongue:


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm right handed and use my right index finger.


----------



## uhm.kacie (Jul 30, 2012)

Well. I use my right thumb but most things I can do with my left or write hand; I'm definitely better with writing with my right hand, but most sports I do better left handed. But anyways. I said I'm right-handed.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I use My left thumb. Now that I think about it, I use my left-shift a lot more often too. Even if I'm typing a capital G or B, I use my left shift. I actually don't use right-shift at all. That's really strange because I'm right handed.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I am right-handed, but I use my left and right ring fingers interchangeably to hit the space bar.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I use my right hand but I hit it with my index finger for some reason.:tongue:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Right handed, and I use my left thumb. That's what I thought, and then I typed something just to make sure, and then I looked at my space bar in the light. Sure enough, there's a little patch there on the left where it's smoother and shinier.

I figured that was normal, though, and then I voted and saw twice as many for right thumb.  Now I've gotta go ask my family which one they use.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

left thumb right handed. but i realized i do also use my index finger for my right finger for some odd reason. and possibly the same amount if not more than i use my thumb.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

right handed and right thumb, but I also don't type 'properly' (just taught myself haphazardly) and also often type one-handed. I'm left-eye dominant.
@TheBackwardsLegsMan I almost always use the lefthand shift too!


----------



## Frillysocks (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm right handed.
I don't use my thumb. :/


----------



## Jman Ninja (Apr 4, 2013)

Left thumb, left handed. Lol, yeah.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I use my right index finger, and I'm right handed. So yet another non-voter, yay!


----------



## FootJoyGolf (Apr 4, 2013)

I use my right middle finger and right handed haha


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

right thumb and right handed. All right! :happy:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Just realized I voted Right hand thumb, and right hand,
When in actuality I always use my right hand index finer,
much faster that way and not slowed down haha


----------

